# Airbrush Weathering with Clay Washes 2nd Try



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using an Aristocraft Union 76 tank car. This car ran for many years in Arizona on Duncan's ("that's MR. Dimmer to you") Sun Dancer Railroad (SDRR) prior to being acquired by the Rio Gracie in 2012.

Once again I started with a water based gloss coat over a washed and dried tank car. Gloss coat was allowed to dry overnight.










This time I sprayed various colors of washes to the car and let dry for 30 minutes. On the previous Gramps car, I sprayed, let dry and wiped each color individually.










Then I wiped off what I didn't want.










It still didn't have the effect I wanted, so I resprayed a light dirt coating.










After drying and removal of wash, I sprayed it with rattle can Rust-OLeum Matte Finish. It still looked too light. Also I found the Rust-Oleum Matte seemed a little flatter than the Krylon matte I used on the Gramps car.










I then added some Bragdon Powders to bring out more weathering. I also attempted to add some wet oily spots and drips at the hatches.



















I also touched up the Gramps car with the Rust-Oleum Matte and weathering powders.










Here are my weathered cars. The RS-3 only has weathering powder on it. That engine is next for an airbrush clay wash weathering.











Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you still doing trains? I thought you gave that up. Guess I was wrong. 

Good to see someone is doing trains 

Miss meeting you at the shows. 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ,

Never totally stopped running trains. Just life has been taking me in other directions.
Try to run trains at least once a week and posting on MLS here and there.

I was at the BTS in Ontario in May and in July, I made it to the NGRC hotel bar on Friday night in Santa Clara (I was there for reasons other than trains). I sat and talked with Paul and Mary Burch and Mike Reilly.

Look forward to talking to you at the next show, whenever that may be.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am surprised you are able to spray that stuff thru an airbrush without it plugging all the time. I really like the results, very nice.

Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

The wash is very thin and sprays very easily. It then dries to that fine clay dust. It is formulated to be airbrushed or brushed on.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tommy,

What brand are you using? The only clay wash i had seemed to be to thick.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

The brand of clay washes I use is Ultimate Modelling Products (UMP)
Ultimate Weathering Wash.











I ordered the MEGA set










I ordered mine directly from UMP who are located in the UK because some other items I wanted were backordered here in the US.
Shipping is about $10 US for 0 to .5kg (1.1 lbs) and $16 US for .5-1kg (2.2 lbs)
A weathering mega set is currently $42.10 US

http://www.umpretail.com/collections/weathering-washes


Hobbyworld-USA carries the weathering clays although they are currently backordered on a couple of items

http://www.hobbyworld-usa.com/Store/1109-ump-weathering-washes


Strike Force Hobbies in Canada also carries UMP products

https://www.strikeforcehobbies.com/new-ultimate-mega-pack-weathering-washes-.html



The bad news was it took my package 3 weeks to get here from across the pond


(That's better than a package that arrived last week that was stuck in Canada for 2 months)

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, I will check those out. I like clay washes more than just powder because they don't fade as much when you clear coat them. Never used them on my trains, but will now.

Chris


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice results Tommy. 
I have a collection of tank cars that needs to undergo the same abuse this winter.
Thanks for posting this it provides some good ideas with alternative materials. Next time I'm in the local art shop I'll see if I can get some of these clay based tints.
Cheers.


----------

